# Dogs Straying Off WMA



## MCBUCK (Feb 25, 2021)

Briefly: What is the law regarding hunting dogs treeing on private lands after being released on a WMA?
I was very nice to the kid the first time he came over but explained “no hunting” but he has since treed on the property two more times and my wife isn’t happy about it at all. He’s hunting a very small WMA (200ac) about 1/2 mile up river from me and his dog loves to tree on my bottom pasture. I don’t mind once or twice helping him find his way across a deep creek, but he’s found a good spot and the Coons tree on my property...usually within a 150-175 yards of my bedroom window.  I don’t want you to be a jerk, but he’s wore out my kindness and understanding with the 2:00am treeing.


----------



## hoytman308 (Feb 25, 2021)

I would imagine it would be considered as trespassing.  I mean he obviously didn’t get your permission.  Call to the local Mr. Green jeans may be the solution for this one.  Stinks for the fella but there are boundaries and rules that must be followed no matter if the dog doesn’t know.


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 25, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Briefly: What is the law regarding hunting dogs treeing on private lands after being released on a WMA?
> I was very nice to the kid the first time he came over but explained “no hunting” but he has since treed on the property two more times and my wife isn’t happy about it at all. He’s hunting a very small WMA (200ac) about 1/2 mile up river from me and his dog loves to tree on my bottom pasture. I don’t mind once or twice helping him find his way across a deep creek, but he’s found a good spot and the Coons tree on my property...usually within a 150-175 yards of my bedroom window.  I don’t want you to be a jerk, but he’s wore out my kindness and understanding with the 2:00am treeing.



Im in SC so this may not apply to you. I know he is trying to hunt legally but just because he "turned loose" on a WMA does not mean anything. In SC this young man is trespassing and could be charged with such. 

Might cost a little sleep but tell him, with a little gentleman kindness that you don't appreciate the intrusion onto your land and the next time it happens the GW will be called and that you are prosecuting.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2021)

I believe I would shoot the coon. It’s the same coon running to the same tree. Problem solved, no GW involved and no hard feelings. It’s not that the dog loves to tree there....that’s where the coon likes to run, where the coon  climbs is where the dog trees.  To be legal the man would either need your permission to come onto your property, or he would have to call the GW to come speak with you about getting his dog. You will get more sleep shooting the coon. Personally I can tone my dogs back without setting foot on someone else’s land, but alot of peoples dogs are different and they cannot.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 25, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I believe I would shoot the coon. It’s the same coon running to the same tree. Problem solved, no GW involved and no hard feelings. It’s not that the dog loves to tree there....that’s where the coon likes to run, where the coon  climbs is where the dog trees.  To be legal the man would either need your permission to come onto your property, or he would have to call the GW to come speak with you about getting his dog. You will get more sleep shooting the coon. Personally I can tone my dogs back without setting foot on someone else’s land, but alot of peoples dogs are different and they cannot.



He’s a really nice kid....I actually like him, but no means no. I could even tolerate it maybe ( huntin) if he treed early, but 2:00am doesn’t jive with my personal sleep schedule ? 
There is literally hundreds of thousands of acres of FS lands and WMA’s but I am thinking he young. Maybe I can show him some places....
We text tonight and he agreed not hunt the WMA the rest of the season as a courtesy, and wait till next year. 
Maybe I can work this out to be good focus both.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 25, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Briefly: What is the law regarding hunting dogs treeing on private lands after being released on a WMA?
> I was very nice to the kid the first time he came over but explained “no hunting” but he has since treed on the property two more times and my wife isn’t happy about it at all. He’s hunting a very small WMA (200ac) about 1/2 mile up river from me and his dog loves to tree on my bottom pasture. I don’t mind once or twice helping him find his way across a deep creek, but he’s found a good spot and the Coons tree on my property...usually within a 150-175 yards of my bedroom window.  I don’t want you to be a jerk, but he’s wore out my kindness and understanding with the 2:00am treeing.


I quit coon hunting because of this. Honestly, there is not a lot a hunter can do. You got a good cold nosed dog,vyou may tree 2 miles from where you turned out.  The kid is trying.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 25, 2021)

The kid needs to...
1. Train his dogs to come when called. 
2. Hunt that spot earlier in the night. If he is treeing that late on your place the coons are off the WMA before he ever turns loose. 
3. Without being able to shoot that coon he should have went somewhere else after the second time. 

Out of curiosity how did you meet him?  Did he contact you when his dog treed on your place or did you find him on your property?


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 25, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> The kid needs to...
> 1. Train his dogs to come when called.
> 2. Hunt that spot earlier in the night. If he is treeing that late on your place the coons are off the WMA before he ever turns loose.
> 3. Without being able to shoot that coon he should have went somewhere else after the second time.
> ...


The coon dog you can call off a coon is rare. Most ain't coming off a track.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 25, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> The coon dog you can call off a coon is rare. Most ain't coming off a track.



Unfortunately it is rare. Not because they can’t but because nobody trains them to.  I didn’t train mine to for the 15 years of coon/bear hunting career. But once a figured out you could life got a whole lot better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 26, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> *Out of curiosity how did you meet him?  Did he contact you when his dog treed on your place or did you find him on your property?*



His first night on my property he treed about 150y from my house in the pasture and he couldn't get across the creek to his dog so I took my SXS down and took him to the creek ford, then drove him back to his truck that was parked about 2 miles away.  Again, really nice kid, but he may not understand his responsibility in this case and possible consequences. And the last time he treed, he did not contact me. 
I spoke with the GW and the correct answer is that at the end of the day, if he trees on someone elses property where he does not have permission to hunt, then he is trespassing and is liable for ticketing;  I don't want to see that happen because like I said he seems to be a good kid.  I think I will follow up and show him some places to hunt with larger acreage.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 28, 2021)

Are you feeding corn to deer or turkeys?  That sure pulls the coons in.  I have some trouble during deer season keeping my dogs where they Are supposed to be because of deer baiting.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 28, 2021)

Al Medcalf said:


> Are you feeding corn to deer or turkeys?  That sure pulls the coons in.  I have some trouble during deer season keeping my dogs where they Are supposed to be because of deer baiting.


 Cant really feed with 30 head of cattle amd  two horses in the pasture. To put a finer point on my answer; There are no feed stations. There’s some soybeans OR were some ....left standing on the far side of the creek amd I’m sure that’s a good source. Field has stayed too wet for a combine.


----------



## Heath (Mar 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Cant really feed with 30 head of cattle amd  two horses in the pasture. To put a finer point on my answer; There are no feed stations. There’s some soybeans OR were some ....left standing on the far side of the creek amd I’m sure that’s a good source. Field has stayed too wet for a combine.



Hats off to you for trying.  I think you are handling it as best you can.  I live on both sides of this fence and know that tone breaking is essential on my dogs in today’s world.  But,  I was also a kid at one time.  Dogs are dogs and even the best will do things they shouldn’t occasionally.  You have every right to private property but thank you for being civil and trying to solve the problem.  I hope he takes the hint and moves on for both parties sake.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> His first night on my property he treed about 150y from my house in the pasture and he couldn't get across the creek to his dog so I took my SXS down and took him to the creek ford, then drove him back to his truck that was parked about 2 miles away.  Again, really nice kid, but he may not understand his responsibility in this case and possible consequences. And the last time he treed, he did not contact me.
> I spoke with the GW and the correct answer is that at the end of the day, if he trees on someone elses property where he does not have permission to hunt, then he is trespassing and is liable for ticketing;  I don't want to see that happen because like I said he seems to be a good kid.  I think I will follow up and show him some places to hunt with larger acreage.


He turned out 2 miles from where he treed? If he is turning out two miles away from you is there really much more he can do?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2021)

Why yes,  yes there is.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> He turned out 2 miles from where he treed? If he is turning out two miles away from you is there really much more he can do?



Yes, he can go hunt somewhere else.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

across the river said:


> Yes, he can go hunt somewhere else.


You just must not like coon hunters. There are not many places you can hunt that you can guarantee your dogs don't cross a property line. That's the reason I quit hunting. I would rather a kid be coon hunting than doping. It's one thing when people turn out on your property line. It's another when the dogs travel. Property owners can do what they like, but sometimes some giving and not me, me, my, mine is helpful. I don't think the O.P. is being unreasonable. I also know a dog will tree where it trees. I hunted with the top Walker, top Blue Tick, and top Blue English in the nation. Those dogs would not even consider being recalled. If they struck,bthey treed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2021)

I like coon hunters just fine and love coon dogs but -- If a person and his dog hunts my property without my permission by mistake we will have a cordial conversation.  We might have a similar conversation two or three times but at some point if that person persists he will either help me with the property taxes or make payments on his own directly to the County.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> You just must not like coon hunters. There are not many places you can hunt that you can guarantee your dogs don't cross a property line. That's the reason I quit hunting. I would rather a kid be coon hunting than doping. It's one thing when people turn out on your property line. It's another when the dogs travel. Property owners can do what they like, but sometimes some giving and not me, me, my, mine is helpful. I don't think the O.P. is being unreasonable. I also know a dog will tree where it trees. I hunted with the top Walker, top Blue Tick, and top Blue English in the nation. Those dogs would not even consider being recalled. If they struck,bthey treed.



I coon hunted a lot many years ago back when I was in high school with a couple of buddies. I had everything from labs to beagles growing up in the country.  I understand the deal with dogs. Regardless, it is my, your, and this kids responsibly to do everything possible to keep our dog off of someone else property. 

 This kid is hunting public land.  Why for goodness sake would you hunt a small tract of public land with houses around it when there are plenty of large tracts he could hunt.   If it happens once, o.k. I get it. Lesson learned.  Yet he goes right back and hunts the same tract again and does the same thing.   Go somewhere else.  It isn't his land, so he isn't stuck there.   

There is this attitude among a lot of dog hunters that since they are dog hunting, they should just have the right to go wherever they want, because "dogs can't read posted signed."   That is hogwash.   If you don't have enough land to hunt, or can't find a WMA tract large enough to hunt, on which can reliably keep your dog on the place the overwhelming majority of the time, don't have a dog. It is the simple.  There is no "right to dog hunt". If you have 60 acre to hunt surrounded by houses, guess what, a coon dog probably isn't a smart thing for you to get.  I know several guys who have a yard full of pig dogs, beagles, coon dogs, etc.... and absolutely no where to hunt them.   I don't for the life of me understand it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> The kid needs to...
> 1. Train his dogs to come when called.


If you have a coon dog that can be called off a track, it's not much of a coon dog.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 3, 2021)

across the river said:


> I coon hunted a lot many years ago back when I was in high school with a couple of buddies. I had everything from labs to beagles growing up in the country.  I understand the deal with dogs. Regardless, it is my, your, and this kids responsibly to do everything possible to keep our dog off of someone else property.
> 
> This kid is hunting public land.  Why for goodness sake would you hunt a small tract of public land with houses around it when there are plenty of large tracts he could hunt.   If it happens once, o.k. I get it. Lesson learned.  Yet he goes right back and hunts the same tract again and does the same thing.   Go somewhere else.  It isn't his land, so he isn't stuck there.
> 
> There is this attitude among a lot of dog hunters that since they are dog hunting, they should just have the right to go wherever they want, because "dogs can't read posted signed."   That is hogwash.   If you don't have enough land to hunt, or can't find a WMA tract large enough to hunt, on which can reliably keep your dog on the place the overwhelming majority of the time, don't have a dog. It is the simple.  There is no "right to dog hunt". If you have 60 acre to hunt surrounded by houses, guess what, a coon dog probably isn't a smart thing for you to get.  I know several guys who have a yard full of pig dogs, beagles, coon dogs, etc.... and absolutely no where to hunt them.   I don't for the life of me understand it.


Must not have any good coon dogs. It used to not be an issue. Deerhunting and city folks moving to the country have about ended it. That being said I would definitely try to find somewhere else to hunt. We used to get treed next to a ladies property years back. She drank alot and shot at us a time or two. Thought we were killing her cat!


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

across the river said:


> I coon hunted a lot many years ago back when I was in high school with a couple of buddies. I had everything from labs to beagles growing up in the country.  I understand the deal with dogs. Regardless, it is my, your, and this kids responsibly to do everything possible to keep our dog off of someone else property.
> 
> This kid is hunting public land.  Why for goodness sake would you hunt a small tract of public land with houses around it when there are plenty of large tracts he could hunt.   If it happens once, o.k. I get it. Lesson learned.  Yet he goes right back and hunts the same tract again and does the same thing.   Go somewhere else.  It isn't his land, so he isn't stuck there.
> 
> There is this attitude among a lot of dog hunters that since they are dog hunting, they should just have the right to go wherever they want, because "dogs can't read posted signed."   That is hogwash.   If you don't have enough land to hunt, or can't find a WMA tract large enough to hunt, on which can reliably keep your dog on the place the overwhelming majority of the time, don't have a dog. It is the simple.  There is no "right to dog hunt". If you have 60 acre to hunt surrounded by houses, guess what, a coon dog probably isn't a smart thing for you to get.  I know several guys who have a yard full of pig dogs, beagles, coon dogs, etc.... and absolutely no where to hunt them.   I don't for the life of me understand it.


He is turning out 2 miles from the land in question. Two miles is huge in most of Ga. We not on the great plains.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you have a coon dog that can be called off a track, it's not much of a coon dog.


Amen to that.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> He is turning out 2 miles from the land in question. Two miles is huge in most of Ga. We not on the great plains.



He drove him two miles to his truck, and had to ride up to where he could cross the creek taking him back.  Doesn't by any stretch mean the dog tracked a raccoon two miles, though I realize it may in rare circumstances be possible, especially late in the year like this. You are making my point for me though.   This time of year, you are more likely to be tracking a "rutting" coon farther than you would other times of year.  Two miles might be a little farther than typically, but if you reasonably expect a dog to possible track a coon a 1/4, 1/2, or even a mile, why in the world would you put out on a 200 acre piece of property. If you set out dead in the middle of it, you have less than a quarter of a mile to be off of the property.  When you do that, you are asking for trouble.  You know you are highly likely going onto someones else property.  Again, just because you have a dog and want to coon hunt doesn't mean you shouldn't make an effort to hunt somewhere you can reasonably expect to not have to wander on someone else's property.  If you let out on a small tract, you are pretty much planning on trespassing.  That isn't ok.  Like I said originally, he needs to hunt somewhere else.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 3, 2021)

Y’all ain’t hunted a good cur if you don have a rewind button on him.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Must not have any good coon dogs. It used to not be an issue. Deerhunting and city folks moving to the country have about ended it. That being said I would definitely try to find somewhere else to hunt. We used to get treed next to a ladies property years back. She drank alot and shot at us a time or two. Thought we were killing her cat!



We had great dogs, but we didn't hunt small tracts by people's houses so it wasn't really an issue.  There was one tract we hunted on occasion, that two people lived on either side of it where it necked down. We called both before we went, and we weren't hunting at 2am. Never had a n issue.  Like I said, we made and effort.   We didn't act like we could just do whatever we wanted because we wanted to coon hunt and the "dogs can't read."  I can recall one time that we ended up in someones yard.  It was our fault because we let them out right off the road thinking they would go deeper in,  and they crossed back over the road to get there, which we weren't expecting.  We apologized and we never set out on the edge of the property again.  I don't buy it this "I can't help it" stuff, especially when you aren't even trying.  

 I unfortunately live in a neighborhood now, but coon hunters, and dog hunters in general with that attitude, are the equivalent to the cat lady down the street that thinks just because she has cats they should be free to roam all over the neighborhood and everyone else's yard, walk on their car, etc......  The first time, I'm nice an let her know her cats are all up at my house at night.  When it continues and the cat scratches the hood of my wife's SUV, I start trapping them and call the county to come pick them up. Guess what, she started making an effort to keep them inside.  Had I not done something, I would still have cats coming int the yard.  Similarly, the kid would get a free pass the first time, and maybe even a stern warning the second time.   If it continues, I would call the GW, otherwise I am still waking up at 2am to a coon dog forever. 

The neighbors have never had a problem with my dog running on their property, whether it was a coon dog or beagle  years ago running on others property in the country, or this lap dog we have now pooping in the neighbors yard net door.   If I can control it, they can too.  The problem is, most guys don't really try.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you have a coon dog that can be called off a track, it's not much of a coon dog.



I’ve had some fine ones that could. They are the best kind of coon dog.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't have a dog in this hunt(never thought I use that literally), but I am surprised a coon can travel 2 miles. I always thought they hung out in a small area(from watching them from a tree stand).


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I don't have a dog in this hunt(never thought I use that literally), but I am surprised a coon can travel 2 miles. I always thought they hung out in a small area(from watching them from a tree stand).



They typically don’t. A rutty boar coon can cover some ground late winter though.  Chances are that dog is traveling about 1.75 miles before he strikes that coon.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

across the river said:


> He drove him two miles to his truck, and had to ride up to where he could cross the creek taking him back.  Doesn't by any stretch mean the dog tracked a raccoon two miles, though I realize it may in rare circumstances be possible, especially late in the year like this. You are making my point for me though.   This time of year, you are more likely to be tracking a "rutting" coon farther than you would other times of year.  Two miles might be a little farther than typically, but if you reasonably expect a dog to possible track a coon a 1/4, 1/2, or even a mile, why in the world would you put out on a 200 acre piece of property. If you set out dead in the middle of it, you have less than a quarter of a mile to be off of the property.  When you do that, you are asking for trouble.  You know you are highly likely going onto someones else property.  Again, just because you have a dog and want to coon hunt doesn't mean you shouldn't make an effort to hunt somewhere you can reasonably expect to not have to wander on someone else's property.  If you let out on a small tract, you are pretty much planning on trespassing.  That isn't ok.  Like I said originally, he needs to hunt somewhere else.


Because, back in the day when we were all neighborly, people didn't care if your dog treed on their land. There are some guys that hunt on 150 acres adjoing me. I don't care if they tree on my land. If they asked, I would even let them turn out on my place. I don't care. I don't have a dog in this fight. I just wish people were still neighborly and not so greedy and consumed with ME AND MINE. Just be nice every once in a while and share something.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2021)

You need to read the original post again, Ray.  The landowner was being more than nice and neighborly.  I do too but times have changed.  I used to hunt all over creation like everyone else.  Others hunted on our place and we did not care.  

Back in the day there were no crack heads and folks who would tear down fences, cut trees out of their way, and steal anything in sight.  Today there is that plus the courts have gone craze and will hold a property owner liable for an injury a trespasser does to himself in the act of trespassing.  Times have changed and dog hunters will just have to catch up with reality.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 3, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> You need to read the original post again, Ray.  The landowner was being more than nice and neighborly.  I do too but times have changed.  I used to hunt all over creation like everyone else.  Others hunted on our place and we did not care.
> 
> Back in the day there were no crack heads and folks who would tear down fences, cut trees out of their way, and steal anything in sight.  Today there is that plus the courts have gone craze and will hold a property owner liable for an injury a trespasser does to himself in the act of trespassing.  Times have changed and dog hunters will just have to catch up with reality.


I have said I don't think the O P. Is being unreasonable.  The easy solution would be go hunting with the boy one time and kill the coon. 
Georgia law protects landowners from hunting injury liability. If someone tears up my stuff, then I have a problem with them. If their dog trees in the big water oak by what's left of the slave cabin, I have no problem.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Because, back in the day when we were all neighborly, people didn't care if your dog treed on their land. There are some guys that hunt on 150 acres adjoing me. I don't care if they tree on my land. If they asked, I would even let them turn out on my place. I don't care. I don't have a dog in this fight. I just wish people were still neighborly and not so greedy and consumed with ME AND MINE. Just be nice every once in a while and share something.



HAHAHAHAHAHA    The guy not wanting a howling dog by his house at 2am is being greedy and selfish.  Dude, lets be serious.  The person consumed with ME and MINE, as you put it, is the kid who coon hunts on a 200 acre plot in late winter at 2am, and has no issue with his dog running up beside some man's house raising cane after a raccoon.  If he has coon hunted even a little, he knows the chance of going off of that property this time of year are pretty doggone high.   He is hunting public land, so there are obviously other tracts that are larger that he could hunt.  Please explain to me, how the original poster is being greedy?

And since you are so neighborly, fell free to post your address for all of the coon hunters on here that have no where to hunt so they can stop by and put out this Friday night around 2am.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

You





across the river said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA    The guy not wanting a howling dog by his house at 2am is being greedy and selfish.  Dude, lets be serious.  The person consumed with ME and MINE, as you put it, is the kid who coon hunts on a 200 acre plot in late winter at 2am, and has no issue with his dog running up beside some man's house raising cane after a raccoon.  If he has coon hunted even a little, he knows the chance of going off of that property this time of year are pretty doggone high.   He is hunting public land, so there are obviously other tracts that are larger that he could hunt.  Please explain to me, how the original poster is being greedy?
> 
> And since you are so neighborly, fell free to post your address for all of the coon hunters on here that have no where to hunt so they can stop by and put out this Friday night around 2am.


 Want to coon hunt? P.M. me.


----------



## across the river (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> You
> Want to coon hunt? P.M. me.


Naaah. I don’t need to ask permission, remember.   I’ll just show up this weekend around 2am one night since it isn’t a big deal according to you to do that.     Leave me sausage biscuit and a cup of coffee on the porch through the weekend since I’m not sure exactly when I will be there.  You know, since you are so nice and not greedy like all these other guys.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Georgia law protects landowners from hunting injury liability.



To an extent it does, but complete protection for the landowner is not offered and it is intended for invited and unpaid hunters.  The case law is replete with cases holding property owners liable for all sorts of harm done to people who had no legal right to be where they were when they caused their own injury and t.  The law also offers no protection whatever for the costs and aggravation associated with this sort of foolishness.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

across the river said:


> Naaah. I don’t need to ask permission, remember.   I’ll just show up this weekend around 2am one night since it isn’t a big deal according to you to do that.     Leave me sausage biscuit and a cup of coffee on the porch through the weekend since I’m not sure exactly when I will be there.  You know, since you are so nice and not greedy like all these other guys.


I don't care if you coon hunt. Long as you ain't messing up nothing, I don't care.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> To an extent it does, but complete protection for the landowner is not offered and it is intended for invited and unpaid hunters.  The case law is replete with cases holding property owners liable for all sorts of harm done to people who had no legal right to be where they were when they caused their own injury and t.  The law also offers no protection whatever for the costs and aggravation associated with this sort of foolishness.


There has to be gross negligence.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope, just wilful or malicious failure to guard or warn will expose the landowner to liability.

The landowner is also not protected for paying through the nose while it is being decided exactly what wilful means, What malicious means, what failure means, what guard means, and what warn means and whether any of this bears on the lawsuit that has been brought by the trespasser.   The landowner might even have to prove that the perp was on the property for a recreational putpose and not to poach breakfast.

But this is getting off into the weeds pretty badly now.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Nope, just wilful or malicious failure to guard or warn will expose the landowner to liability.
> 
> The landowner is also not protected for paying through the nose while it is being decided exactly what wilful means, What malicious means, what failure means, what guard means, and what warn means and whether any of this bears on the lawsuit that has been brought by the trespasser.   The landowner might even have to prove that the perp was on the property for a recreational putpose and not to poach breakfast.
> 
> But this is getting off into the weeds pretty badly now.


Thankfully I live in the sticks and those lawsuits go nowhere.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Thankfully I live in the sticks and those lawsuits go nowhere.



There’s just as good lawyers in Madison County as anywhere else.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> There’s just as good lawyers in Madison County as anywhere else.


My hunting land is in Elbert. The frivolous lawsuits don't get very far in the Northern Circuit. Madison, Elbert, Franklin, Hart, Oglethorpe.  Who are the good lawyers in Madison Co? I never met them.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> My hunting land is in Elbert. The frivolous lawsuits don't get very far in the Northern Circuit. Madison, Elbert, Franklin, Hart, Oglethorpe.  Who are the good lawyers in Madison Co? I never met them.



The Granite Capital of the Worlds got some bulldogs too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 4, 2021)

Here’s a bit of clarification for the recurring question about how far away the dog is being turned out.
3/4 mile away.

As far as why no hunting, especially night hunting is allowed;
35 head of cattle
Probably $250k in farm equipment between two families. 
Security: sometimes family members are home alone.
Liabilities/ safety: a river borders the land.
Just too much going on. And we kind of like it quiet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> He turned out 2 miles from where he treed? If he is turning out two miles away from you is there really much more he can do?


He turned out 1/2 to 3/4 mile away.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 4, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> The Granite Capital of the Worlds got some bulldogs too.


There is only one ambulance chaser in town. His teeth rotted out many years ago.


----------



## hoytman308 (Mar 4, 2021)

Since our government is so great and run things so smoothly (DNR) why don’t they have areas like what has been mentioned here off limits to this or these kinds of hunting.  I mean it’ll stop it all correct.  No one would ever break that law.  The real answer to this whole situation lays completely with what the land owner is able to tolerate. We all have our opinions and we all have levels of patience but like one gentleman stated times have changed and lawyers and our precious government these days tend to side with the ole trespassing victim.  It’s pathetic to say the least but that’s the reality.  The young man could be out doing worse with his life and causing way more harm to himself and others but at the same time trespassing is trespassing and it ain’t right at the end of the day.  He should’ve moved on after the first time.  I know what my daddy would’ve done if he had to tell me twice. Just sayin...  I think the land owner has been really gracious and has shown quite a bit of mercy.


----------



## across the river (Mar 5, 2021)

hoytman308 said:


> Since our government is so great and run things so smoothly (DNR) why don’t they have areas like what has been mentioned here off limits to this or these kinds of hunting.  I mean it’ll stop it all correct.  No one would ever break that law.  The real answer to this whole situation lays completely with what the land owner is able to tolerate. We all have our opinions and we all have levels of patience but like one gentleman stated times have changed and lawyers and our precious government these days tend to side with the ole trespassing victim.  It’s pathetic to say the least but that’s the reality.  The young man could be out doing worse with his life and causing way more harm to himself and others but at the same time trespassing is trespassing and it ain’t right at the end of the day.  He should’ve moved on after the first time.  I know what my daddy would’ve done if he had to tell me twice. Just sayin...  I think the land owner has been really gracious and has shown quite a bit of mercy.




The last thing we need is for the government to try to fix more problems.  It makes no since to limit it smalls track when most of the year it probably wouldn’t be an issue.  What we need is more personally responsibility.  If you are going to hunt a tract like that near people’s home, go early and avoid it if possible late in the year when they are rutting.  Don’t go in the middle of the night, and dang sure don’t got back if you bothered someone else on their place nights before.  If you don’t have a place to hunt, that is your problem and not the problem of the “greedy” landowner who doesn’t want you roaming all over his place in the middle of the night.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 6, 2021)

Im just impressed by what a good patient man you are. We need more folks like you and honestly I could use some of, well a lot of your patient myself.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 6, 2021)

Even at 2 am I’d feel blessed to be wakened by dogs treeing a Coon.
but I’m not cut from the same cloth as the average cod.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Even at 2 am I’d feel blessed to be wakened by dogs treeing a Coon.
> but I’m not cut from the same cloth as the average cod.



Good man.  The world is a better place because of people like you..  Of course there is a whole lot of difference between me and the average cod.


----------



## hoytman308 (Mar 11, 2021)

across the river said:


> The last thing we need is for the government to try to fix more problems.  It makes no since to limit it smalls track when most of the year it probably wouldn’t be an issue.  What we need is more personally responsibility.  If you are going to hunt a tract like that near people’s home, go early and avoid it if possible late in the year when they are rutting.  Don’t go in the middle of the night, and dang sure don’t got back if you bothered someone else on their place nights before.  If you don’t have a place to hunt, that is your problem and not the problem of the “greedy” landowner who doesn’t want you roaming all over his place in the middle of the night.



I don’t disagree with what you say but again that’s why this particular problem keeps reoccurring.  Unfortunately lots of people don’t have that moral thoughtful compass to do what you are suggesting. That’s why when the government takes over it usually gets ruined by people like this for all the other good guys.


----------



## treadwell (Mar 24, 2021)

Never coon hunted, never owned a coon dog, but just asking.......shock collar maybe?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> You just must not like coon hunters. There are not many places you can hunt that you can guarantee your dogs don't cross a property line. That's the reason I quit hunting. I would rather a kid be coon hunting than doping. It's one thing when people turn out on your property line. It's another when the dogs travel. Property owners can do what they like, but sometimes some giving and not me, me, my, mine is helpful. I don't think the O.P. is being unreasonable. I also know a dog will tree where it trees. I hunted with the top Walker, top Blue Tick, and top Blue English in the nation. Those dogs would not even consider being recalled. If they struck,bthey treed.


I agree with all of that except the Walker part.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I agree with all of that except the Walker part.


I was partial to Red Bone and Blue Tick myself. Bad as I tried not to like those fox dogs (walker), they were the dogs to beat. That was 90s and early 2000s. Don't know about now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I was partial to Red Bone and Blue Tick myself. Bad as I tried not to like those fox dogs (walker), they were the dogs to beat. That was 90s and early 2000s. Don't know about now.


I'm partial to Plotts, blueticks, and redbones. Had a couple good english dogs too, and one good black and tan. Never had or hunted with a walker that I really liked.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 28, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm partial to Plotts, blueticks, and redbones. Had a couple good english dogs too, and one good black and tan. Never had or hunted with a walker that I really liked.


IMO, the walkers were not good hunting dogs but great competition dogs. They are hot nosed, thus they don't waste a bunch of time treeing the cold trail. Turn em out. Strike quick. Tree Quick, if not back to the truck and on to next spot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> IMO, the walkers were not good hunting dogs but great competition dogs. They are hot nosed, thus they don't waste a bunch of time treeing the cold trail. Turn em out. Strike quick. Tree Quick, if not back to the truck and on to next spot.


And tree up every tree in the woods, whether there's a coon in it or not.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 29, 2021)

treadwell said:


> Never coon hunted, never owned a coon dog, but just asking.......shock collar maybe?


What good is that gonna do?  Just put a collar on a dog and throw the juice to him?  You reckon he'd know why?  Or understand?  If it hasn't been properly collar condtioned. I'd say unless you spent a lot of time teaching him to mind and what the stimulation is for if there is bad behavior, that's a bad idea.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2021)

Just putting a collar on the dog and hitting him with the juice would do nothing productive but when a dog is properly conditioned to the collar as a reinforcement for whatever command is given, the collar can be a very effective tool.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> He’s a really nice kid....I actually like him, but no means no. I could even tolerate it maybe ( huntin) if he treed early, but 2:00am doesn’t jive with my personal sleep schedule ?
> There is literally hundreds of thousands of acres of FS lands and WMA’s but I am thinking he young. Maybe I can show him some places....
> We text tonight and he agreed not hunt the WMA the rest of the season as a courtesy, and wait till next year.
> Maybe I can work this out to be good focus both.


Where are you located?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 7, 2021)

across the river said:


> I coon hunted a lot many years ago back when I was in high school with a couple of buddies. I had everything from labs to beagles growing up in the country.  I understand the deal with dogs. Regardless, it is my, your, and this kids responsibly to do everything possible to keep our dog off of someone else property.
> 
> This kid is hunting public land.  Why for goodness sake would you hunt a small tract of public land with houses around it when there are plenty of large tracts he could hunt.   If it happens once, o.k. I get it. Lesson learned.  Yet he goes right back and hunts the same tract again and does the same thing.   Go somewhere else.  It isn't his land, so he isn't stuck there.
> 
> There is this attitude among a lot of dog hunters that since they are dog hunting, they should just have the right to go wherever they want, because "dogs can't read posted signed."   That is hogwash.   If you don't have enough land to hunt, or can't find a WMA tract large enough to hunt, on which can reliably keep your dog on the place the overwhelming majority of the time, don't have a dog. It is the simple.  There is no "right to dog hunt". If you have 60 acre to hunt surrounded by houses, guess what, a coon dog probably isn't a smart thing for you to get.  I know several guys who have a yard full of pig dogs, beagles, coon dogs, etc.... and absolutely no where to hunt them.   I don't for the life of me understand it.


He's young and dumb. I have done plenty in my teens/early20s that I wouldn't do now mainly because I didnt know/think better. For a while I ran coon dogs on WMA's year round, just didnt kill anything. Thought it was training and open on all WMA's LOL.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 7, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> The coon dog you can call off a coon is rare. Most ain't coming off a track.


I can tone mine off a tree. Sure is nice when it crosses water I cant.


----------

